# Handbook for Wireless Operators



## Kelvin ZL3KB (Nov 26, 2021)

Does anyone have a copy of this handbook from the 1950's please? I am after a photo of the pages detailing all the Q codes used at that time.
Thanks
Kelvin ZL3KB


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

A later version : handbook_for_radio_operators_v4.2 : R/O Don Edmondson : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

73
DR 
N1EA


----------



## Kelvin ZL3KB (Nov 26, 2021)

djringjr said:


> A later version : handbook_for_radio_operators_v4.2 : R/O Don Edmondson : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 73
> DR
> N1EA


Excellent. Many thanks
Kelvin


----------



## searover.don (Oct 21, 2021)

Try this location, Kelvin. Not the '50s but 1961








handbook_for_radio_operators_v4.2 : R/O Don Edmondson : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Earlier version of scanning 1975 GPO Handbook for Radio Operators - v.4.21975 GPO Handbook for Radio Operators - v. 4.311975 GPO Handbook for Radio Operators...



archive.org


----------



## harry pennington (Aug 10, 2010)

Kelvin ZL3KB said:


> Does anyone have a copy of this handbook from the 1950's please? I am after a photo of the pages detailing all the Q codes used at that time.
> Thanks
> Kelvin ZL3KB


----------



## harry pennington (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a copy of the 1954 edition. Some 12 pages of Q codes


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

harry pennington said:


> I have a copy of the 1954 edition. Some 12 pages of Q codes


That was in use when I took my 2nd Class PMG in 1959. Took the 1st Class in 1964 with a later version of the handbook. Have lost both over the years.


----------



## harry pennington (Aug 10, 2010)

Ron Stringer said:


> That was in use when I took my 2nd Class PMG in 1959. Took the 1st Class in 1964 with a later version of the handbook. Have lost both over the years.


I took my 1st class in 59 at brooks bar. You must have been there the same time.Regards Harry


----------



## harry pennington (Aug 10, 2010)

Kelvin ZL3KB said:


> Does anyone have a copy of this handbook from the 1950's please? I am after a photo of the pages detailing all the Q codes used at that time.
> Thanks
> Kelvin ZL3KB


----------



## harry pennington (Aug 10, 2010)

Q codes.


----------



## harry pennington (Aug 10, 2010)

Kelvin ZL3KB said:


> Does anyone have a copy of this handbook from the 1950's please? I am after a photo of the pages detailing all the Q codes used at that time.
> Thanks
> Kelvin ZL3KB


Hope you can read these. Regards Harry


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

I took my PmG2 in 1956 with above Handbook and the only thing that changed with later versions was the title moved from Wireless to Radio Operator but the Q codes QRA to QUZ remained the same..


----------



## harry pennington (Aug 10, 2010)

R651400 said:


> I took my PmG2 in 1956 with above Handbook and the only thing that changed with later versions was the title moved from Wireless to Radio Operator but the Q codes QRA to QUZ remained the same..


Hi, it’s the only paper work I kept Of the time at sea, 1954 to 1963. The one thing i Wished I’d done was to keep a record of the call signs. Cheers


----------



## Jumbuk34 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi I started at Southampton Uni with the same Handbook and also wish I could remember the call signs of all the ships I was on except for RFA Gold Ranger/GWKX


----------



## harry pennington (Aug 10, 2010)

Jumbuk34 said:


> Hi I started at Southampton Uni with the same Handbook and also wish I could remember the call signs of all the ships I was on except for RFA Gold Ranger/GWKX


When I said it was the only paperwork I kept, that was printed book. I did keep a log of Dates and ports of call on every trip


----------

